# Big Beyond Belief 4 day program



## chris698

Has anyone tried the "Big Beyond Belief" 4 day program, by Leo Costa?

If so, what are your thoughts?  I am thinking about giving it a try, but I am just not sure about working weights only 4 days a week? :sport-smiley-003:

I guess I can do cardio the other 3 days.  :action-smiley-044::sport-smiley-009:

I am 3.5 weeks into my Tren/Mast/Prop Cycle, so not sure if its a good idea or not??

Please give me your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## chris698

Big Beyond Belief 4 day program by Leo Costa:


Serious Growth Level III

4 Days a week Level One

Ramps are 3 weeks long and are always followed by
 training phases which are 3-6 weeks long (this all
 depends on how you feel you are recovering, when in
 doubt just stay there for 6 weeks). Ramps are called
 "hyperaccelerations" and training phases are called
 "hyperadaptations." Each training phase is set up for
 the specific ramp that has taken place before it. You
 can't mix and match. You will find that you "like" one
 particular ramp/training phase better than the others.
 You HAVE to do the reps, sets and rest periods EXACTLY
 or it won't work. Never go over 45 minutes! If you
 follow the specific rest periods it should work out
 exactly. You pick the exercises you want to do. After
 you do it all one time you can go back and do your
 favorite ramp and training phase but you HAVE to go by
 the book at least one whole time thru. You must do the
 body parts in the order they are listed. If you don't,
 some guy from Bulgaria comes to your house and smacks
 you. 
Ramp 1 Week 1 
120 sec rest between sets ALL WEEK 
Day 1 (Endurance= 13-15 reps) 
3 sets of all 
Back, Chest, Bi, Calf 
Day 2 (Endurance= 13-15 reps) 
3 sets of all
 Delts, Tri, Thigh, Abs 
Day 3 (Strength= 10-12 reps) 
3 sets Back, Chest, Thigh 
1 sets Delts 
2 Calves 
1 Bi, Tri 
Day 4 (Power= 8-10 reps) 
3 sets Thigh, Chest, Back 
1 Delts 
2 calf 
1 Tri, Bi 
Ramp 1 Week 2 
90 sec rest between sets ALL WEEK 
Day 1 (13-15 reps) 
4 Sets Back, Chest, Bi, Calf 
Day 2 (13-15 reps) 
4 sets Delts, Tri's, Thighs, Abs 
Day 3 (10-12 reps) 
4 Back, Chest, Thighs 
1 Delts 
2 Calves 
1 Bi, Tri 
Day 4 (8-10 reps) 
4 Thighs, Chest, Back 
1 Delts 
2 Calf 
1 Tri, Bi 
Ramp 1 Week 3 
90 Sec Rest all week 
Day 1 (13-15 reps) 
5 sets Back, Chest, Bi's, Calves 
Day 2 (13-15) 
5 Delts, Tri, Thighs, Abs 
Day 3 (10-12 reps) 
5 sets Back, Chest, Thighs 
2 delts 
2 calves 
1 Bi, Tri 
Day 4 (8-10) 
5 sets Thighs, Chest, Back 
2 delts 
2 calf 
1 tri, bi 
END OF RAMP ONE 
TRAINING PHASE 1 
(4-6 weeks, backs off training a bit and allows growth
 to occur) 
Repeat days 1-4, 3-6 weeks 
3 minutes rest between sets all week, every week 
Day 1 (10-12 reps) 
3 sets Back, Chest, Bi, Calves 
Day 2 (10-12) 
3 sets Delts, Tri, Thighs, Abs 
Day 3 (8-10 reps) 
3 sets Back, Chest, Thighs 
1 Delts 
2 calves 
1 Bi's, Tri's 
Day 4 (5-7 reps) 
3 sets Thighs, Chest, Back 
1 Delts 
2 Calves 
1 Tri, Bi 
~~~~~~~~~~~Ramp 2 Training Phase 2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ramp 2 Week 1 
150 sec rest between sets all week! 
Day 1 13-15 reps 
3 sets back, chest, thighs, calves, bi's 
Day 2 13-15 reps 
3 sets chest, back, thighs, calves, tri's 
Day 3 10-12 reps 
3 sets back chest thighs 
1 delts 
2 calves 
1 bi, tri's 
Day 4 8-10 reps 
3 thighs, chest, back 
1 delts 
2 calves 
1 tri's, bi's 
Ramp 2 Week 2 
90 sec rest all week 
Day 1 13-15 reps 
3 sets back, chest, thighs, calves, bi's 
Day 2 13-15 reps 
3 sets chest, back, thighs, calves, tri's 
Day 3 10-12 reps 
3 sets thighs, chest, back 
2 calves 
1 delts, bi's, tri's 
Day 4 8-10 reps 
3 back, chest, thighs 
1 delts 
2 calves 
1 tri, bi's 
Ramp 2 Week 3 
60 sec rest all week between sets! 
Day 1 13-15 reps 
4 sets back, chest, thighs, calves, bi's 
Day 2 13-15 reps 
4 sets chest, back, thighs, calves 
3 tri's 
Day 3 10-12 reps 
4 sets back, chest, thighs 
3 calves 
2 delts 
1 Tri's, Bi's 
Day 4 8-10 reps 
4 sets Thighs, chest, back 
3 calves 
2 delts 
1 Tri's, Bi's 
END OF RAMP 2 
Training Phase 2 (4-6 weeks) 
90 rest all week every week for this phase 
Day 1 13-15 reps 
4 sets back, chest, Bi's, calves 
Day 2 13-15 reps 
4 sets delts, tri's, thighs, abs 
Day 3 10-12 reps 
4 back, chest 
2 calves 
1 Tri's, bi's 
Day 4 8-10 reps 
4 sets Thighs, chest 
2 delts, calves 
1 Tri's, bi's 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Ramp 3 Training Phase 3~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ramp 3 Week 1 
3 minutes rest between sets all week 
Day 1 13-15 reps 
3 sets back, chest 
4 bi's 
3 calves 
Day 2 13-15 reps 
4 sets delts, tri's 
3 thighs, abs 
Day 3 10-12 reps 
3 back, chest, thighs 
2 calves, delts 
Day 4 8-10 reps 
3 Thighs, chest, back 
2 delts, calves 
Ramp 3 Week 2 
[rest periods start changing alot day by day] 
Day 1 13-15 reps 
2 min rest 
3 sets back, chest 
4 bi's 
3 calves 
Day 2 13-15 reps 
2 min rest 
4 sets delts, tri's 
3 thighs, abs 
Day 3 10-12 reps 
90 sec rest 
3 back, chest, thighs 
2 calves, delts 
Day 4 8-10 reps 
60 sec rest 
3 thighs, chest, back 
2 delts, calves 
Ramp 3 Week 3 
Day 1 13-15 reps 
2 min rest 
4 back, chest 
5 bi's 
4 calves 
Day 2 13-15 reps 
2 min rest 
5 delts, tri's 
4 thighs, abs 
Day 3 10-12 reps 
90 sec rest 
4 back, chest, thighs 
2 calves, delts 
Day 4 8-10 reps 
60 sec rest 
4 thighs, chest, back 
2 delts, calves 
END RAMP 3 
Training Phase 3 , 4-6 weeks 
Day 1 13-15 reps 
60 sec rest 
4 back, chest, bi's, calves 
Day 2 13-15 reps 
60 sec rest 
4 delts, tri's, thighs, abs 
Day 3 8-10 reps 
2 min rest 
3 back, chest, thighs 
1 delts 
2 calves 
1 bi's, tri's 
Day 4 4-6 reps 
3 min rest between sets 
3 thighs, chest, back 
1 delts 
2 calves 
1 tri's, bi's 
~~~~THE END of 4 day a week~~~~~~


----------



## AtomAnt

A while back I ran the BBB 6 day per week program and did well with it. 

I feel it gave me a good foundation to build off and learn about my body and how to train correctly and use different set and rep schemes.

Why would you be concerned over training four days per week? As long as you are stimulating the muscle frequently enough and with sufficient intensity to induce growth, that is what counts.

Just think about DC, either the two way or three way as examples. Both of which I have used with outstanding results and am still using the three way.


----------



## chris698

I wouldn't be concerned "Over" Training working out 4 days a week, I would be concerned with "UNDER" Training! 



AtomAnt said:


> A while back I ran the BBB 6 day per week program and did well with it.
> 
> I feel it gave me a good foundation to build off and learn about my body and how to train correctly and use different set and rep schemes.
> 
> Why would you be concerned over training four days per week? As long as you are stimulating the muscle frequently enough and with sufficient intensity to induce growth, that is what counts.
> 
> Just think about DC, either the two way or three way as examples. Both of which I have used with outstanding results and am still using the three way.


----------



## AtomAnt

chris698 said:


> I would be concerned "Over" Training working out 4 days a week, I would be concerned with "UNDER" Training!



I'm missing something here...? I am taking a guess one of the "would"s  should've been a "wouldn't" perhaps. 

As far as overtraining, the program forces your body to adapt to hitting the muscle very frequently.  If under training is your concern, just look at how often you are hitting each muscle. That kind of frequency is either going to force you to adapt or cut the program short. If your nutrition is good though and you have all of your other factors that affect recovery under control (for the mist part) then I see no reason why you wouldn't be able to recover and do well with it.


----------



## chris698

Thanks AA!  Yes, that was a typo, should have said "wouldn't".  I fixed it thanks. 





AtomAnt said:


> I'm missing something here...? I am taking a guess one of the "would"s  should've been a "wouldn't" perhaps.
> 
> As far as overtraining, the program forces your body to adapt to hitting the muscle very frequently.  If under training is your concern, just look at how often you are hitting each muscle. That kind of frequency is either going to force you to adapt or cut the program short. If your nutrition is good though and you have all of your other factors that affect recovery under control (for the mist part) then I see no reason why you wouldn't be able to recover and do well with it.


----------



## b12

You're in a cycle? How many weeks left ? Maybe do a program after you are off, because the weight you're pushing is going to change when you cycle off. I would look in to making changes in training intensity, not start a new program mid cycle.


----------



## dudcki27

chris698 said:


> I wouldn't be concerned "Over" Training working out 4 days a week, I would be concerned with "UNDER" Training!



I workout 3 days a week and I make excellent gains when I cycle and maintain and even make small gains when I'm just on TRT if I eat enough.


----------



## chris698

Good deal, thanks... I am going to give the program a try.



dudcki27 said:


> I workout 3 days a week and I make excellent gains when I cycle and maintain and even make small gains when I'm just on TRT if I eat enough.


----------



## AtomAnt

chris698 said:


> Thanks AA!  Yes, that was a typo, should have said "wouldn't".  I fixed it thanks.



Once you get into the program you see that training a muscle 3 times per week with the wide array of rep ranges is definitely adequate. 

You just have to be sure to push out every single rep.  Nothing left in the tank.  If you really kill it in each training session, you'll see good results. 

As an example, when I first started DC, I was a little skeptical, but if you trust in the program and give it your all, the results speak for themselves.


----------



## chris698

I have 6.5 weeks left in my 10 week Tren/Mast/Prop Cycle.  That's what I was wondering, does it make sense to start now or should I wait until after my cycle ends?

Thanks for your input B12....



b12 said:


> You're in a cycle? How many weeks left ? Maybe do a program after you are off, because the weight you're pushing is going to change when you cycle off. I would look in to making changes in training intensity, not start a new program mid cycle.


----------

